# Very Super Cool Tool's sharpening jig review.



## JGM0658

This would be great for framers chisels, you have a link to their web site? Thanks for the review, I am getting one for the framers chisels.


----------



## revieck

http://vsctools.com/ Is the link to their web site. For videos on how to use the jig go to YouTube at http://www.youtube.com/user/askwoodman


----------



## Ken90712

Intersting, may have to ck it out. Thx for the post.


----------



## a1Jim

The'res always a new twist on how to do things,interesting.


----------



## john1102

great post, VSCT (allan) also has started making his T-square aluminum extrusion fence that looks very versitile.


----------



## GarageWoodworks

I thought about making a sharpening jig like this a while back and didn't. Here's why: I use water stones and the two faces, over time, will become non parallel with use (re-flattening each face w/ use). One side of the stone will become thicker than the other so that the stone will slope from end to end. As you sharpen with the "super cool jig" the jig will be riding on a surface that is not parallel to top of the stone. As a result the bevel angle will be changing as you move the jig-chisel forward and back.

Nice in theory but not practical in the real world.


----------



## GarageWoodworks

In case my above didn't make sense here is a drawing:


----------



## revieck

To Garageworks; That is why I use the DMT diamond sharpening plates, the surface will stay flat and parallel… I like the cam clamp idea, I can use one to hold small parts.


----------



## Kentuk55

Nice review. Looks like it'll put a fine edge on whatever is needed


----------



## bloqbeta

I am thinking in buying this Jig since Allan announced he was developing one. I like two things, one is that it doesn´t ride the stone. Hadn't thought on the issue riding the same parallel face on waterstones… but working with diamonds would surely solve that. And the other is the angle adjustment mechanism

Two things that has kept me from buying the Jig are: 1) the price (130), and 2) the way you set the blade for it to be 90° to the jig.

Now that you have used it I would like your input on both of these, specially for the 90° angle adjustement. Is it easy to make?


----------



## Fuzzy

Actually, it is VERY practical for just about every sharpening media EXCEPT waterstones, making it pretty much ideal IF you are willing to compromise on your choice of media.


----------



## wreker

Thanks for the review.


----------



## lumberdollys

I too am waiting until I sell something to cover the cost of this sharpening jig. Ebanisteria Sabrosona- the issue is you and not the jig. Even when sharpening chisels with or without a guild, you're going to get some unevenness. That is why they make a stone for just flattening sharpening stones. What I love about this jig is due to its length, you can cover most of the stone with each stroke. Then turn it around to get an even wear. I marked my water stones and holder on each end "A & B" so I can tell which side to use next. I do think it is a bit overpriced for what is made of though.


----------

